

Microparticles Allow you to Live Without Breathing for 15 to 30 Minutes - imperio59
http://revoseek.com/life-style/microparticles-live-breathing-15-30-minutes/

======
silverlight
Link to source instead of blogspam:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120627142512.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120627142512.htm)

